# Clutch on Sears Chainsaw Mod 358.352161



## Geronimo (Feb 27, 2008)

Just broke the centrifugal clutch spring on the above Sears chainsaw, and it's not clear best approach to replacing spring. This is a small saw with a 16" bar. What need to be done to replace spring? Looks like the internal clutch assembly threads off the shaft. Is this RH or LH thread? How to keep crankshaft from rotating if clutch is to be removed? Is a jig or special tool needed to remove centrifugal clutch assembly? Sprocket seem OK, but I'm prepared to replace whole clutch assembly if needed. Can I purchase these components on line, as I have appropriate Sears P/N's. Who makes this saw for Sears. It's been a good working saw for past 10 years and still in good shape for many more tree prunings.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Saw is made by Poulan for Sears, you can purchase parts from Sears.com online or from any site that sells Poulan parts

530-094188 CLUTCH SPRING 

Clutch is left hand thread, you can use a piston stop, or I have read about "the rope trick" on several threads in the 2-cycle section and it should work as well.

Good Luck... :thumbsup:


----------



## Geronimo (Feb 27, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> Saw is made by Poulan for Sears, you can purchase parts from Sears.com online or from any site that sells Poulan parts
> 
> 530-094188 CLUTCH SPRING
> 
> ...


I appreciate the tip. I'll try the rope trick tomorrow.
Thanks you


----------



## Geronimo (Feb 27, 2008)

*Clutch on Sears Chainsaw*

30YearTech,

Rope trick workdc perfect. What a simple solution...12" of 1/4" rope, and can't believe I didn't think of it myself. Ordered clutch components and extra spring from Sears on-line which was delivered 6 days later. Everything back together in 30 minutes, and runs great. By the way, I'm pretty impressed with the build quality of this old Sear chainsaw, but more important, I spent about an hour on the phone calling small engine repair shop for this spring without any luck, but Sears still had a source of part inventory on-line. Thanks for tip.


----------



## kmurphy (Mar 1, 2009)

*Rope Trick*

Hello,

I am trying to get the clutch assy off of my chainsaw to replace with a new one. I don't understand what the rope trick really is nor do I know what a piston stop is. I need help as Sears doesn't make the tool to take this off with anymore and I need to get the saw repaired.

Could you explain what the rope trick really is and how to do it? Or what is a piston stop. I will plead ignorance on this topic.

Thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Take out the spark plug. Turn the engine over until the piston is at the bottom of the stroke. Stuff some rope into the cylinder thru the spark plug hole. Turn the engine until the piston is stopped by the rope you stuffed into the cylinder.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

kmurphy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am trying to get the clutch assy off of my chainsaw to replace with a new one. I don't understand what the rope trick really is nor do I know what a piston stop is. I need help as Sears doesn't make the tool to take this off with anymore and I need to get the saw repaired.
> 
> ...


Also note that most chainsaw clutches screw on with left hand thread, so be sure to turn it in the correct direction to remove.


----------

